# algae id



## toofazt (Aug 9, 2005)

What type of algae is this in my filter hoses, input side and output side? It looks like white and black spots.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

If it's on the inside, likely bacteria.

Maybe a few errant species of algae mixed in etc.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## toofazt (Aug 9, 2005)

yes it is on the inside. is that type of algae bad?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Not really, no. Just pinch the hose a little while it's on and that will clean things up.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Don't worry about it, I have the same stuff in my filter hoses.


----------

